# What are GRITS?



## AlittleFaithHelps (May 22, 2002)

WHat are grits? can anyone eat them okay? oatmeal doesnt agree with me, so do you think grits will??


----------



## genny (Jan 15, 2001)

chris, grits are a staple food item to some of us southerners. It's basically ground corn and has a gritty texture. If you have any kind of diverticulitis or colon problems, I would not eat it (just my opinion not based on anything). They taste kind of like vanilla to me. I eat bowls of it like oatmeal with sugar, butter, and milk. I love it. Keeps me going. When it's really bad, I thin it down to almost a gruel. Don't get the instant kind (heavens forbid). Got to be the old fashioned cooking kind.


----------



## PippylongStockings (Jun 6, 2002)

I find grits to taste extremely nasty.


----------



## aghast (Aug 12, 2002)

Really, Pippy? (great screen name BTW!) I love grits, especially the yellow kind! Preferrably really sticky...watery is not my thing I guess. And I think I didn't live in the south long enough to know the difference between the instant and old-fashioned ones, but hey







. I'm not sure if they agree with me now (haven't had'em in a while), but then I'm not sure what does in the first place







. I think it's worth a try.


----------



## d-gasblaster (Aug 6, 2002)

I don't think grits look too appitizing







, but if it would be good for my colon, I might try it.


----------

